# First Stab at the Kerdi Shower System



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

HS345 said:


> That is freakin' cool, I would never have thought to use the Kreg jig on cultured marble. :thumbup:


Yeah, it works great..... but, I looked for a masonry bit for the pilot hole and the guy at the store looked at me like I was crazy. So the bit will get dull but I've done a few with the same bit. Have another I just keep for wood.

Also use the fine threaded screws they grab, coarse won't. 

Use a second drill bit for tapping out where the shaft of the screw will grab. Make sure it's long enough to receive the entire shaft of the screw. The self taping screws don't work in such a hard substance.

Last, make sure you've set the clutch on the drill. It works great and brings the two ends together but if you overdrive the screw will spin and render your pilot hole useless.

But yeah, it's the cats ass if you want tight joints in cultured marble. We have a lot of windows in bathrooms here and this is my solution, everyone seems to love it. Totally waterproof. :thumbsup:


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

*Build up with Kerdi and Nobel corners*

Doing a proper Kerdi Corner will add between 2 and 3 layers of material in these corners.

We like to add in a 6" strip of concrete board or cement board for the bottom 6" of the wall assembly. This gives room for the folded "Old School" corners and no build up...

Works every time....

You can see in the picture the folded corner. The tile setter came in behind me and Kerdi'd over the Nobel to the shower floor. And then to be safe we Hydro Banned it....:w00t:

JW



HS345 said:


> I did it once, it wasn't that bad at all as I recall.
> 
> I usually use Kerdi Band for the floor wall connections, and in the corners. I don't care for the preformed corners. I liked the old skool original Kerdi corners better. But the Kerdi Band works great. I prefer the 7".


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

JohnFRWhipple said:


> Doing a proper Kerdi Corner will add between 2 and 3 layers of material in these corners.


If you look at the pic I posted, all of the buildup was transferred to the floor. There was zero buildup on the walls (other than the vertical joints, nothing you can do about that). 

Lately when I pack my floors I flatten the drypack a little in the corners to absorb some of the buildup. Works like a charm.

Is that a channel drain there John?


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

HS345 said:


> If you look at the pic I posted, all of the buildup was transferred to the floor. There was zero buildup on the walls (other than the vertical joints, nothing you can do about that).
> 
> Lately when I pack my floors I flatten the drypack a little in the corners to absorb some of the buildup. Works like a charm.
> 
> Is that a channel drain there John?



Yes this is another "Baby Blue" install and I installed a Channel Drain from "My Shower Grate Shop" against the bench...


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

JohnFRWhipple said:


> Yes this is another "Baby Blue" install and I installed a Channel Drain from "My Shower Grate Shop" against the bench...


Awesome, I am dying to try one of those. Do you have to use the Noble membranes to make the membrane/drain connection, or is there a way to use all Kerdi?

You can slope in a flat plane to the wall, yes? Which means you could use large format tile, yes?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

HS345 said:


> Awesome, I am dying to try one of those. Do you have to use the Noble membranes to make the membrane/drain connection, or is there a way to use all Kerdi?


You low post count guys :furious:

I have a thread going in the HH section for a project doing exactly what you're asking about. I'm on my phone so let me see if I can post a pic.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Here's a sneak peek


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

angus242 said:


> You low post count guys :furious:
> 
> I have a thread going in the HH section for a project doing exactly what you're asking about. I'm on my phone so let me see if I can post a pic.


Not sure what HH is. Maybe you should change the requirements for "HH". 

I've tried to get my post count up here, have CT as part of my home page tabs. But sometimes it is totally dead around the Ceramic tile forum. :sad:


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

*All Kerdi with a channel drain install*



HS345 said:


> Awesome, I am dying to try one of those. Do you have to use the Noble membranes to make the membrane/drain connection, or is there a way to use all Kerdi?
> 
> You can slope in a flat plane to the wall, yes? Which means you could use large format tile, yes?


Kerdi, Nobel, Hydro Ban ... it does not matter. They are all waterproofing projects.

Remember that many of these channel drains are called channel drains but are in fact not a code approved "Drain". The drains from Quick Drain USA and Nobel company are "Drains" that come with a trim or grill.

The drains by ACO, Heel Guard and My Shower Grate Shop are trim pieces that install over and into a Compression drain...

I have installed both ACO and My Shower Grate Shop drains onto a third party Watts "baby blue" compression drain. - this gives me a cast iron drain and lets me work with commercial grade rough in.

I used Kerdi to install my first Quick Drain USA project and I could have just Hydro Banned it.

No matter what path you choose - check with the manufactures and flood these shower floors out...


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

*Fantastic Angus*



angus242 said:


> Here's a sneak peek


Looks amazing Angus!!!

Did Eric have any objections to you using Kerdi?

I would love to see you demo the tub overflowing and then safely running down one of the three drains you have prepared.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

JohnFRWhipple said:


> Did Eric have any objections to you using Kerdi?


Nope. Not at all. I just used Noble Sealant 150 as it came with the drains.

The HH section is an area not visible to the public. You need 1000 post to get there. See you in 2015 Greg!


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

*HH guest passes...*

Seems to be a private club this HH...

What is it?



angus242 said:


> Nope. Not at all. I just used Noble Sealant 150 as it came with the drains.
> 
> The HH section is an area not visible to the public. You need 1000 post to get there. See you in 2015 Greg!


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

JohnFRWhipple said:


> Seems to be a private club this HH...
> 
> What is it?


I don't know John, but it appears you'll get in before me. :laughing:


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

*Lets Merge Greg!*



HS345 said:


> I don't know John, but it appears you'll get in before me. :laughing:



If we join as a group perhaps we are all most there...

I'll have to ramp up my efforts...

Now that we are just installing channel drains this should be easy. Three drains next week!

One Kerdi. Two Quick Drain USA.


----------

